
The 10 Brainiest Places to Retire - raghus
http://finance.yahoo.com/retirement/article/105195/The-10-Brainiest-Places-to-Retire
======
xirium
User gscott posted this first <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=212028> but
now it has disappeared.

------
raghus
While only a tiny slice of HN readers are at retirement-age, I thought the
list would be interesting: no Cambridge, MA for example.

